# Soloviolin.com - Big Work has started



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

The Big work has started for the creation of Soloviolin.com Website

More details are here:

http://www.james-lee.net/brief/foru...view=getnewpost

That is my - Blogger site. has not been long since it begun. A few days. Forums, Journals.. etc.

Check that place often - i really would appreciate your comments and suggestions as i will be closely updating my progress there. In the end, this website is for you guys.

After Soloviolin.com is done, Solomusic.net is NEXT :huh:

Gather your ideas here please for this one.

Pio, would you like one of your recordings to be listed on the soloviolin homepage? All the visitors will see it and i want some recordings there to represent some of the players who are regluars to the site.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh no! James! You deleted SoloViolin.com?! Nooo! Don't delete SoloMusic! Nooo!

Just kidding. I think the link doesn't work.


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

lol no never, the soloviolin forum is hot and running!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Try this to see a flash intro for James new project http://solomusic.net/demo.html.
But use internet explorer, netscape doesn't work properly for this link by me.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

The first link still isn't working for me. Is it just my computer? Interesting idea of using flash. This forum will still be non-falsh though, right. I sort of love it like it is now.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

WOW, I really love that flash, but it does not work in anything BUT Internet Exploder...

And nice job with that page on your demo site, it's going to be very HOT and SEXY!

Yes, that's an inside joke between James and myself!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

James said:


> The Big work has started for the creation of Soloviolin.com Website
> 
> More details are here:
> 
> ...


James it is against the ToS to solicit for other sites, even if it is your own.

In any case, I can't access it, even on Netscape.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

max said:


> WOW, I really love that flash, but it does not work in anything BUT Internet Exploder...
> 
> And nice job with that page on your demo site, it's going to be very HOT and SEXY!
> 
> Yes, that's an inside joke between James and myself!


Max and James were quite a couple back then.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Max and James were quite a couple back then.


Wait, I thought it was James and Daniel who had the baby. Man, Bettina really missed the glory days of TC. She just came here 13 years too late. 

Has anyone checked out those websites listed above, Solomusic and Soloviolin? They sound kind of, well, you know...:devil:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

I tried, but they seem to be long gone. I wish I still had Netscape, maybe I'd get to see the nitty-gritty of their bromance.


----------

